# Vaping in Mauritius



## brianb3 (15/1/17)

Hi 
can any one tell me if i can vape in Mauritius and can i buy juice once i am there? 
I am also unclear if i can bring my wismec due to the batteries any advice would be a great help 

thank you 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/1/17)

brianb3 said:


> Hi
> can any one tell me if i can vape in Mauritius and can i buy juice once i am there?
> I am also unclear if i can bring my wismec due to the batteries any advice would be a great help
> 
> ...



You can take your stuff there (gear) but you wont be able to buy fokol there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/1/17)

We have a member that lives in Mauritius.
He buys all his supplies from us here in S.A.
Read here-

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hello-from-mauritius.t5835/


----------



## AlexL (15/1/17)

Jup thats correct you cannot legally purchase any vaping equipment or e juice in Mauritius . i have seen and sampled some items purchased "back door" in Maritius .. it was cheap nasty chineese junk branded Hotcig, probably fake ... the tank leaked continously even when filled with good local SA juice, the blackmarket Mauritius e juice was also made in china was as thin as water was apparently a cherry flavor but tasted like glue.. yuk.....no troubles taking your own hardware and juices over.. jus remove the batteries and have them stored safely in a battery box that u can buy from most vape shops and you should be ok....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brianb3 (16/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> You can take your stuff there (gear) but you wont be able to buy fokol there.


Thanks for your response. may be better if i just take my istick rather than a battery mod i will fill up on juice in my checked bags


----------



## brianb3 (16/1/17)

AlexL said:


> Jup thats correct you cannot legally purchase any vaping equipment or e juice in Mauritius . i have seen and sampled some items purchased "back door" in Maritius .. it was cheap nasty chineese junk branded Hotcig, probably fake ... the tank leaked continously even when filled with good local SA juice, the blackmarket Mauritius e juice was also made in china was as thin as water was apparently a cherry flavor but tasted like glue.. yuk.....no troubles taking your own hardware and juices over.. jus remove the batteries and have them stored safely in a battery box that u can buy from most vape shops and you should be ok....


Hi Thanks for the info. think i will leave my battery mods and just bring my istick that has a built in battery i will top up on juice and put in my checked bags. there is no restrictions on vaping in public ate there? 
sorry for all the questions. i have only been vaping for 3 months after a 30 year 40 a day stinky habbit


----------



## Cobrali (16/1/17)

I took my Duo with built in battery in my carry on luggage, two bottles of juice in my sanitary bag n checked baggage and all was fine.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/1/18)

So the flight is booked - im going to Mauritius on the 20th. Has the situation improved in Mauritius? Can I buy some juice locally?


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Chukin'Vape I've combed the Internet and all that I found (and it's not dated) was that one is allowed "250g of smoking tobacco products" (nothing said about vaping), but "all water pipe tobacco products" are prohibited.I I guess they're referring to shisha.
http://www.iatatravelcentre.com/MU-Mauritius-customs-currency-airport-tax-regulations-details.htm

However, "1 sporting fire-arm with max. 50 cartridges if it will be re-exported" is allowed!! I think people need to get their priorities straight!

I found a forumite who lives (lived?) in Mauritius and I've posted to him, but I don't know if he's still on the forum.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hello-from-mauritius.t5835/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

@Chukin'Vape I've found something else:

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/08/travelling-ecigarettes.html#legality

Dated 18 August (*year not stated*)
“Mauritius – Legal for Use, though forum users on e-Cig SA forums note that you’ll have a really hard time buying any sort of vaping supplies in Mauritius and will likely have to import or bring along in your luggage.”

HOWEVER, I would take that with a pinch of salt, because of what they say of South Africa:
“South Africa – E-Cigarettes are legal, although cartridges and liquids containing nicotine are not. Despite this, e-liquid is widely (but illegally!) sold.”!! Say what????

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/18)

Thanks @Hooked - im visiting one of our offices. I chat with my Mauritian colleagues daily so I could ask them if they know of any vape shops etc in Port Louis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks @Hooked - im visiting one of our offices. I chat with my Mauritian colleagues daily so I could ask them if they know of any vape shops etc in Port Louis.



@Chukin'Vape Once you get info, I'd appreciate it if you could ALSO post it on this thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/4/18)

Made a video on this topic - hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (1/4/18)

Great Vid thanks @Chukin'Vape enjoyed that. Hope Fayas stays off the stinkies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

